# Micro bat relocation



## koubee (Jul 23, 2008)

Just thought i would share some great pics (taken by ssssnakeman) of some MicroBats.
These bats were in the paneling(?) of a house in Portsea.
They were relocated to a bat box, that was put into a tree proberly 5 meters from where they were found.
Beautiful creatures..


----------



## koubee (Jul 23, 2008)

a couple more...


----------



## koubee (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone know what type of microbat it is? I was thinking possibly a chocolate wattle or gouldi.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jul 23, 2008)

they are beautiful, thanks for the pics. We get a lot of micro bats through the banana farm i work on normally a couple of females with their young, often they will leave behind the babies and do a runner if they are disturbed - which is what happens when they come through the de-handing station. Truly amazing little creatures. Every one panics when they see one at the farm and are afraid they will get the lyssavirus so often they end up dead(not when I'm around though)


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 23, 2008)

lovely koubee...great stuff ssssnakeman!


----------



## koubee (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, this is the rewarding part of dealing with wildlife......a happy ending.


----------



## Whisper2 (Jul 23, 2008)

awwww look at their little face!
arnt they so adorable! glad they were safely released, good work!

: )


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow! How UGLY are they :lol: only a mother could love that.

No, really they are very cute little guys. I have considered becoming a carer for bats but I am not sure yet. I said I would if they got desperate for carers but not ready to jump in just yet.


----------



## koubee (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL they are ugly aren't they.....kinda like a chihuhua..

Being a carer is hardwork but belive me it is so worth it.........i love it.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 23, 2008)

i constantly feel that i owe the animal in my care .they dont owe me!
...the satisfaction of obtaining full health is indescribable


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 23, 2008)

Im thinking a chocolate wattle ..mainly because i think the gouldi have bigger ears..Could be wrong.
Thanks for picking me up Lizzy..was a fun outing.


----------



## jordo (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice pics, I have some white-striped freetails in my roof, it's great to know they can live along side humans and most people probably don't even know they're there.


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 23, 2008)

They are so cute, can never understand why so many people are scared of them. Oh well, each to their own.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 23, 2008)

Found another pic liz..
This is of the two of them after being transfered to the batbox..


----------



## koubee (Jul 23, 2008)

Ahhh thanks Baz. Was a fun outing.

Just got another Lori in care...lol soon my house will be full of them.


----------



## aoife (Jul 23, 2008)

they are super sute!! i love bats!!


----------



## grizz (Jul 23, 2008)

I would have left them in the wall, bats are great for insulation!


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 23, 2008)

*There sooo cute. I found one died at my school.*


----------



## carkat (Jul 23, 2008)

As bundy-zigg said ones similar to these are found in Nth Qld. When we lived in Tully, nth qld, we would wake up at night with one of these franticly flapping around, circling around the bedroom, near our ceiling. We lived adjacant to rainforest in an old queenlander with big windows pushed wide open. It certainly gives you a fright when you wake up to that flapping sound in your room but they were pretty harmless and finally would head out an open window.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 23, 2008)

they are really cute!! Lovely little guys


----------



## bredli_lover (Jul 23, 2008)

they are so sweet! Its great they've got a good new home thats close by!


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jul 23, 2008)

with a house in rye, its threads like these that really make me wish i knew sssnakeman enough to go with him on all these finds!


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 23, 2008)

Cute little guys. 
I know of an instance where 20+ goulds were pulled out of a single piece of firewood that someone had gone out and cut that day. The hollowed chunk was no more than 50cm long and 40 cm across.


----------



## koubee (Jul 23, 2008)

thesilverbeast said:


> with a house in rye, its threads like these that really make me wish i knew sssnakeman enough to go with him on all these finds!



The shelter i am with is always looking for help. 
These bats were nice and close to you.


----------



## Magpie (Jul 23, 2008)

jordo said:


> Nice pics, I have some white-striped freetails in my roof, it's great to know they can live along side humans and most people probably don't even know they're there.


 

We have bats living in our house, hear them every night and see the skeletal remains every now and then. Never see them though.


----------



## Lukey47 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol finally i get what dad meant by the paneling hahaha he was trying to explain it to me where they were so i gave up haha
ugly lil things though


----------



## springerduck (Jul 23, 2008)

Magpie said:


> We have bats living in our house, hear them every night and see the skeletal remains every now and then. Never see them though.


 
We have them too, sometimes they squeeze thru the air conditioning vents and then they panic, which is not lots of fun as I collect antiques. We now just turn off all the lights, shut the door on that room and they find their way out again. (usually). they stink so you do know if they don`t go out.


----------



## koubee (Jul 23, 2008)

They are a little stinky


----------



## springerduck (Jul 23, 2008)

koubee said:


> They are a little stinky


 



a very distinct smell


----------



## xycom (Jul 23, 2008)

Great pics Baz, you don't often see them up close.

Per


----------

